# Using Old Dlink ADSL Wifi Modem as a wireless Repeater



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 3, 2015)

Just got the Version 6 Blue Model of TP-Link W8960N (bgn) because my previous Dlink 2730U (bg) was very iffy and problematic.
However, this new modem *still does not provide full coverage to my house*, so i want to use the old Dlink modem as a _*Wireless Repeater*_



*i.imgur.com/d1cG9Vx.jpg
That's  what i wanna do.

Can someone tell me if it is possible , if so, how to do it.

Both modems have the latest firmwares (as of September 2015)

I dont have any extra LAN cables to connect the Old and New modem. I want the bridging to be wireless


----------



## Techguy (Sep 6, 2015)

Forget Wireless repeater, I'd recommend that you use it as an access point.

TP Link----------(LAN cable)--------------Dlink.

Wireless repeater needs no LAN cable, but using the LAN cable = much better performance = better speed + latency + no interference.


----------



## kool (Nov 10, 2015)

same problem with me.

I m already using TPLINK WR740N router with my pc, tab, cellphone. Recently I bought TENDA 150N router for extending WiFi range in repeater mode. 

I did all setup in TENDA as repeater and wds mode.  I can see TENDA WiFi in cellphone with 100% signal. But after connecting to it there is no internet connection. 

How to configure properly ? 

Plz help me guys. I m using BSNL ULD 1445


----------

